# Trade Proposal



## Gmister (Aug 21, 2005)

Hey, Net fan here and as you know already ,we are interested in Swift. Would a trade of Jackson and Planinic work to get Swift? If not post what you think is a better trade and be realistic.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

what you propose is far off the mark


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

TracywtFacy said:


> what you propose is far off the mark


its more reasonable then what you Rockets fans are bringing up

RJ, Vince or Kidd for Swift?!?!... come on... lets get real


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

I know right are u guys really for real???


----------



## nanoBeast (Oct 16, 2005)

siK_sTyLeZz said:


> its more reasonable then what you Rockets fans are bringing up
> 
> RJ, Vince or Kidd for Swift?!?!... come on... lets get real


We are not bringing anything up. Its NJ who is approaching us for Swift. We never offered Swift to NJ.

What we are saying is that, if you want Swift from us,the only thing that interests us which you have is RJ.


----------



## Gmister (Aug 21, 2005)

TracywtFacy said:


> what you propose is far off the mark


Who would you want from the Nets?


----------



## Gmister (Aug 21, 2005)

nanoBeast said:


> We are not bringing anything up. Its NJ who is approaching us for Swift. We never offered Swift to NJ.
> 
> What we are saying is that, if you want Swift from us,the only thing that interests us which you have is RJ.


Respectable.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

Gmister said:


> Who would you want from the Nets?



Well I'm just not interested in giving up Stro. He's still young, he has some flaws in his game but he seems to be learning every game and getting more of JHo's minutes as a result, which is a good thing. He's always been good for a few highlight plays every game, but over the next few seasons he will mature and become a really good starter. He is so athletic, but I'm hoping he will bulk up a bit without sacrificing speed and quickness. He is a crucial part of the team, as JHo isn't getting any younger.

If we had to trade him and we don't get Kidd VC or RJ, we certainly wouldn't settle for Jackson and Planinic. No picks or cash sweetners either. But really, the Rox organisation would be stupid to let Stro go at this stage.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Give us Krstic and McInnis and we'll give you Swift.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

how about kristic...

he could back up yao and start at power 

i think in nj swift could be really good (or much better than he is in houston)


----------



## smithys1510 (Jul 11, 2005)

stromile
for
krstic and a 1st round pick


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

The Rockets never would do that. Why would they sign a player in the off-season and then trade him in December? If they did do that, I would really lose my faith in their management.


----------



## Bonzinator (Dec 18, 2005)

TracywtFacy said:


> Well I'm just not interested in giving up Stro. He's still young, he has some flaws in his game but he seems to be learning every game and getting more of JHo's minutes as a result, which is a good thing. He's always been good for a few highlight plays every game, but over the next few seasons he will mature and become a really good starter. He is so athletic, but I'm hoping he will bulk up a bit without sacrificing speed and quickness. He is a crucial part of the team, as JHo isn't getting any younger.
> 
> If we had to trade him and we don't get Kidd VC or RJ, we certainly wouldn't settle for Jackson and Planinic. No picks or cash sweetners either. But really, the Rox organisation would be stupid to let Stro go at this stage.


why are you rocket fans so in love with stro. all he does dunk. he has no post up game he cant shoot and he hasnt done anything. if i were rocket fan i would mtrade him in a second!


----------



## Rocket (Oct 26, 2005)

Gmister said:


> Hey, Net fan here and as you know already ,we are interested in Swift. Would a trade of Jackson and Planinic work to get Swift? If not post what you think is a better trade and be realistic.


No offense, but I have NO interest in what the Nets have to offer...if the Rockets really wanted value for Swift, I would try and acquire Artest...maybe Swift/DA/Wesley for Artest and Croshere? I dunno, but nothing the Nets have would be of equal value for Swift, IMO...


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

Is it true that the Nets have offered Jefferson and McInnis for Swift??? 

Would you pull the trigger?? Jefferson is avergaing 19/8.4/4 so far this year. McInnis would be a good band-aid solution to the injured Sura/Alston/Barry. 

Trouble is, if Swift goes, we've got no one at centre with injuries to Yao and Deke.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Sweeper said:


> Is it true that the Nets have offered Jefferson and McInnis for Swift???
> 
> Would you pull the trigger?? Jefferson is avergaing 19/8.4/4 so far this year. McInnis would be a good band-aid solution to the injured Sura/Alston/Barry.
> 
> Trouble is, if Swift goes, we've got no one at centre with injuries to Yao and Deke.


http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_15421.shtml

take it for what its worth


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

It's too one sided.

Rod Thorn would be an idiot if he would do the trade. 

Jefferson
+
McInnis

for

Swift

Awesome for us, sucks for them.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

As everyone always tells me, this post comes from hoopsworld so take it for what it's worth. Hell yeah I'd do it. Juwan is fine for now at the PF spot. You would finally solidify your 2, 3, and 5 spots on the team. Jefferson is a semi-star/role guy who would fit right in on the team.

Play center by committee until Yao and Deke return. Rebounding has alway been an issue with this team and Swift is not the answer. Stro has shown us some of the same flashes he had in Memphis but, I don't see any growth there.


----------

